# [Solved]Internet Problem

## gentoo_usr

Ich kann seit heute verschiedene Internet Seiten nicht mehr aufrufen...

zb Telekom geht nicht, aber google ohne Probleme...

Hab den Rechner über Nacht laufen lassen und am Morgen ging es nicht mehr. Hab gestern Python-2.4.4-r9 remerged, wenn das weiter hilft... Ich hab jetzt zwar schon ein wenig rumgesucht, aber nichts gefunden ...Liegt das Problem an IPchains oder so ???

Es läuft gentoo-2.6.23-r3 

mfg 

gentoo_usrLast edited by gentoo_usr on Thu Mar 27, 2008 12:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> Ich kann seit heute verschiedene Internet Seiten nicht mehr aufrufen...
> 
> zb Telekom geht nicht, aber google ohne Probleme...

 

Hast Du mittels ping probiert, ob es nur an der Namensauflösung liegt, oder ob Du den Server tatsächlich nicht erreichst?

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> Hab den Rechner über Nacht laufen lassen und am Morgen ging es nicht mehr. Hab gestern Python-2.4.4-r9 remerged, wenn das weiter hilft...

 

Ich möchte mal zu 99,9% ausschliessen, dass das was mit python zu tun hat.

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> Liegt das Problem an IPchains oder so ???

 

Benutzt Du das denn? Ich wußte gar nicht, dass es das im aktuellen Kernel überhaupt noch gibt.

----------

## gentoo_usr

Danke für den Tipp ..

es liegt tatsächlich an der Namensauflösung... "ping: unknown host www.telekom.de", google wird aufgelöst...

Was heisst das jetzt bzw. was kann ich machen ??

Bin noch nicht soooo der LInux Experte : ( !!

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## nanos

Das heisst, das einer der DNS-Server die von Deiner Seite zur Namensauflösung verwendet werden, einen falschen Eintrag liefert.

Die Aktualisierungszeiten der DNS-Server sind unterschiedlich jeh nach Provider, deshalb könnte es gut sein das sich das Problem demnächst von selbst löst.

Falls nicht kannst du per "dig @deinDNS www.telekom.de" sämtliche Einträge händisch nachprüfen.

[EDIT]

dig ist in den net-dns/bind-tools enthalten.

[/EDIT]

Gruß

Roland

----------

## gentoo_usr

hmm 

es liegt zwar an der Namensauflösung, jedoch gehe ich über einen Router ins i-net. Mit dem einen Rechner kann ich alle i-net seiten anschauen. Auf dem anderen Rechner geht es nicht...

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## lonF

Hallo,

hast einen eigenen DNS-Server eingetragen oder nutzt Du den von deinem IP zugewiesenen?

Trag mal in die /etc/resolv.conf nen anderen DNS-Server ein. Vielleicht hilft das.

Gruß Steven

----------

## schachti

Dann vergleich mal auf beiden Rechnern den Inhalt von /etc/resolv.conf.

----------

## gentoo_usr

Cool .. funktioniert wieder ...

hab die resolv.conf angesehen, da stand nur ein nameserver und meine router-ip drin. Hab bei meinem Router die Ereignissliste angesehen und da standen 2 anderen DNS-Server... hab diese dann verwendet und ... es funzt...

Ich weiss aber nicht, wieso das von einem mal nicht mehr funktioniert....

vielen Dank für die Hilfe...

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## schachti

Wenn Du einfach die /etc/resolv.conf modifiziert hast und DHCP benutzt, wird die beim nächsten Ausführen des DHCP Clients wieder überschrieben. Falls das nicht gewünscht ist, muß in /etc/conf.d/net etwas wie

```
dhcp_eth0="nodns"
```

stehen (natürlich angepaßt an Deine Netzwerkgeräte).

----------

## gentoo_usr

ok thx für den Tipp...

das stand schon für eth0 drin, aber für eth1 nicht. mich wundert es aber, das es bis jetzt immer funktioniert hat ....

in der resolv.conf steht jetzt nur noch die Router ip. Davor war noch eine andere ip, irgendwas mit 84.xxxx, ich weiss aber nicht woher der EIntrag kommt, vielleicht weil in der /etc/conf.d/net nur bei eth0 das nodns stand...

vielen Danke für eure Hilfe...

gentoo_usr

----------

